# Red Honda 300



## LackinFunds (Mar 2, 2012)

If anybody has any honda 300 Fourtrax plastic pieces they can get rid of/sale I'm looking for the triangle piece that has the number 300 on it that covers the kickstarter on the right side. Mine came off somewhere while it was in the back of my truck.


----------



## moffittized (May 16, 2012)

you can by them off ebay cheep


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ x2, they're like $20 brand-new from honda parts places.


----------



## LackinFunds (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks anyways guys but I found mine! 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

